# Weird Breakfast !!



## cubey (10 Aug 2017)

Not for me though I love it, share your own personal tastes with the forums.


----------



## MikeG (10 Aug 2017)

A very sick individual. Clearly flogging is too good for him.I'm vacillating between thumb screws and the rack.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2017)

Black coffee and a Cafe Creme blue.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2017)

I'd have tried that until he poured milk on it too  , I've been eating 'buttered Weetabix' since I was a kid and they're great.


This is weird,





It is in Cardiff though (click pic for linky)


EDIT - Apologies for it being a daily mail linky


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd have tried that until he poured milk on it too  , I've been eating 'buttered Weetabix' since I was a kid and they're great.
> 
> 
> This is weird,
> ...


Take the bread out, liquidise and drink whilst still warm. Gets cold, you'll never finish it.


----------



## keithmac (10 Aug 2017)

My Grandma (rip), use to eat banana sandwiches for breakfast with "proper" Lurpack butter. Much better than that mess..


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Peanut Butter is the poo of Beelzebub...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Aug 2017)

I once got a message read out on GMTV about odd breakfasts when I told them that my favourite was cold leftover chicken dhansak. The male presenter was disgusted, but Penny Smith admitted that she was also fan of a cold curry for breakfast. I almost proposed.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Aug 2017)

I'm turning into my Dad, in that I want the same thing every day for breakfast. I eat a particular brand of muesli, sugar-free, sometimes with fruit if there's the odd lonely strawberry left in the fridge. 

I could eat Weetabix with peanut butter if I was camping out, no complaints, but if I stay in a B&B and they only have Alpen I start to feel obscurely oppressed...


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

Cold next day Chinese takeaway is sometimes better than it was the night before

Singapore Fried Rice was my breakfast many times, in my younger years


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

Marmite porridge works for me.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Cold next day Chinese takeaway is sometimes better than it was the night before
> 
> Singapore Fried Rice was my breakfast many times, in my younger years



Yeah I do like leftover fried rice for breakfast but I have to reheat it and stick a fried egg on top, splashed with fish sauce. I find that fried rice is a bit "dry" when it's cold.


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2017)

Bircher muesli. Mmmmm.


----------



## byegad (11 Aug 2017)

All very sick breakfasts in my opinion.

If you're not drinking half a bottle of whatever spirits you drank the night before you're not a true alcoholic!


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

byegad said:


> All very sick breakfasts in my opinion.
> 
> If you're not drinking half a bottle of whatever spirits you drank the night before you're not a true alcoholic!



There shouldn't be leftovers - if there are, you are not drinking enough


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Aug 2017)

And of course we all know what James Hunt used to have for breakfast... probably not all that nutritious.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2017)

Seriously, the weird breakfast is cornflakes, invented by an anti-sex zealot to prevent masturbation.


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Seriously, the weird breakfast is cornflakes, invented by an anti-sex zealot to prevent masturbation.



I always wondered how they prevented it.

I suppose mother may hear the box rattle


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2017)

Porridge made with pinhead oatmeal with a touch of salt. None of this English sugar nonsense and not too much salt either. Best with creamy milk if available.


----------



## Venod (12 Aug 2017)

I am strictly a muesli, yogurt, fruit, toast man at home so when we are away a full Wetherspoon's fry up is an indulgence to look forward to.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2017)

My old man was totally unimpressed when i mentioned that i have Genoa Cake for breakfast when i'm on an early shift. Apparently Genoa Cake is no good. I need something specially designed by a scientist to 'be' breakfast, like one of those breakfast bars, or cereal.


----------



## david k (27 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> There shouldn't be leftovers - if there are, you are not drinking enough


What are leftovers?


----------



## david k (27 Aug 2017)

cubey said:


> Not for me though I love it, share your own personal tastes with the forums.



Wheetabix with jam on is very nice


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2017)

'Toblerone', with Scrambled Egg yesterday morning


----------



## jay clock (29 Aug 2017)

Once on a cycle tour my breakfast was leftover pehswari naan heated on the flame of my stove. Amazing!


----------

